# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  ID Please

## lifeofbrian

These look great any ideas?

----------


## xhybridus

I know this is kind of late, but I'm pretty sure that plant is what is called a bronze pilea I think it's latin name is like Pilea spruceana 'Norfolk' or something like that. If you search 'bronze pilea' it should show up. ^^

----------

